# Backwoods EMS



## Flight-LP (Jul 21, 2005)

Two hillbillies walk into a bar. While having a shot of whiskey, they talk about their moonshine operation. 

Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough. After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress.

One of the hillbillies looks at her and says "Kin ya swallar?"
The woman shakes her head no.

"Kin ya breathe?"
The woman begins to turn blue and shakes her head no.

The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up the back of her dress, yanks down her drawers and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue. The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm and the obstruction flies out of her mouth. As she begins to breathe again, the hillbilly walks slowly back to the bar.

His partner says, "Ya know, I'd heerd of that there 'Hind Lick Maneuver', but I ain't niver seen nobody do it!"


----------



## Phridae (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh man, thats great.  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

Why do ya always post these when I'm at work....

FOCROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 21, 2005)

:lol: HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Omg that's too funny!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 21, 2005)

That was great! Unfortunatly there are some people in our area that would probably try that.

LMAO


Lyns


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2005)

HAHAHA, that's great.  Thanks for sharing  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 21 2005, 08:55 AM
> * Why do ya always post these when I'm at work....
> 
> FOCROFLMAO!!! *


 They don't want you to get any ideas. :lol:  

The surgeon general states: Do not try this at home. You must be a professional or it could be dangerous to your health.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 21 2005, 01:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 21 2005, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 21 2005, 08:55 AM
> * Why do ya always post these when I'm at work....
> 
> FOCROFLMAO!!! *


They don't want you to get any ideas. :lol:  

The surgeon general states: Do not try this at home. You must be a professional or it could be dangerous to your health. [/b][/quote]
 That's the federally-mandated pre-Jackass and Viva la Bam warning, right?


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 21 2005, 02:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 21 2005, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the federally-mandated pre-Jackass and Viva la Bam warning, right? [/b][/quote]
 Aren't they all?


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

OMG,, that was about the funniest thing I've heard in ages. Its even funnier like princess said, the people here would actually do that.


----------



## Jon (Aug 1, 2005)

Shirt I have at home:

_On the front:_
"Yellowstone Paramedics"

_On the back:_

Feed the bears

Picnic in Poision Ivy

Let your kids ride the elk

Squat with your spurs on

Drive Fast and Pass on Curves.

*We thank you for you continued support*
Yellowstone Paramedics


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 1 2005, 12:05 PM
> * Shirt I have at home:
> 
> On the front:
> ...


 I have one like that from Durango Colorado.  It's all skiing related.


----------



## Jon (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Aug 1 2005, 02:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Aug 1 2005, 02:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Aug 1 2005, 12:05 PM
> * Shirt I have at home:
> 
> On the front:
> ...


I have one like that from Durango Colorado.  It's all skiing related. [/b][/quote]
 Yeah... I've seen "Alaskan EMS" and "Pike's Peak Paramedics" as well... some minor variations...


----------

